
GNU Hyperbole 7 can turbocharge your software and info management - rswsw
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2017-11/msg00384.html
======
golem14
I wonder how hyperbole compares to org mode. There seems to be some overlap
and org mode seems more general on first glance.

~~~
rswsw
This is answered on the Emacs Wiki page:

    
    
      https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Hyperbole
    

Org and Hyperbole are compatible with very different feature sets, so you can
use both and get even more productive.

~~~
golem14
I'm not sure that this is answering my question. It's an assertion all right.

